# Outdoor Master Goggles



## xwhaler (Jul 25, 2017)

In the market for new goggles and these keep coming up as a great option for the $
Anyone heard of them before? I want interchangeable lenses since I day and night ski.
Truthfully had hoped to just replace the Smith Stance frame I have since I have 3 lenses already but can't locate them anymore.

https://www.outdoormaster.com/products/ski-goggles-pro?variant=33600654664


----------



## dlague (Jul 25, 2017)

These goggles appear under different company names.  My son wanted a pair so we got them for him and they actually turned out OK.  The lens is magnetic and easy to replace, the polarization seems to work well and look pretty good.

http://www.zionor.com/?post_type=product&s=&product_cat=snow-sports

https://wiki.ezvid.com/best-ski-goggles


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 25, 2017)

I read some other reviews that these are huge on the face which I wouldn't like.  Ended up scoring some Smith Squad goggles on evo for $60 shipped which included a yellow night lens.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gorge83 (Oct 16, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> I read some other reviews that these are huge on the face which I wouldn't like.  Ended up scoring some Smith Squad goggles on evo for $60 shipped which included a yellow night lens.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



How's the quality and fit of Smith Squad goggles?


----------

